# RHD car / Driving Licence



## OzBob (Feb 28, 2013)

Other than "don't" (lol), can anybody give guidance on importing a RHD vehicle into Portugal ? Can one simply alter the headlights with 'plastic' diverters or do the headlamps need to be changed (costly) permanently. I hold both a UK paper licence and an Oz licence. In Oz it was necessary to take a short question test to comply with QLD requirements. As a resident in Portugal is there something similar ? - is any test in English ?


----------



## Ash Jez (Feb 17, 2013)

I can't be 100% sure on this but I have heard that on some cars there is a leaver or switch that will convert to lights for continental driving. As for the stickers on headlights. My sister lives in Spain with a right hand drive car there, Fiat Punto. She had a accident whilst in Spain with both heatlights being broken. This saw an insurance job and the car was repaired in Spain to that the original light RHD lights were changed to LHD, being Spanish replacements. Before that, she used the stickers. Now, when the car needs an MOT in the UK, the headlights are wrong and stickers are used to correct for UK driving and the MOT station never sure how the law stands but pass anyway.

Also, it is not just the headlights but the rear fogs also. Can't comment on the license.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you want to matriculate a car then headlights must be replaced and as Ash says fog lights, do a search on the forum it's been covered many times.
Or for a quick view of reguirments which are no different from Oz Importing cars

Headlights needn't be expensive plenty of breakers yards where you might get them, bringing from Oz you need to decide if the extra shipping outweighs the cost of buying here, plus the inconveiance of a RHD car in a LHD country

Driving Licence you would have problems registering or exchanging your old UK* paper* licence, you can however exchange your Oz licence for a Portuguese one, without any test language issue, but you need to check whether like USA you reguire Apostiles etc from Oz before you leave, believe you can use it for a max of 185 days then must be exchanged


----------



## Ash Jez (Feb 17, 2013)

I just came across the following and the retaking of a drivers test may be of concern if what is below is indeed correct.

A national driver's licence (old-style green model) has to be exchanged for a Portuguese-issued licence within 12 months of taking-up residence in this country. A community model driver's licence is valid until it expires. However, it is advisable to exchange even this licence for one issued by the Portuguese authority (Direcção-Geral de Viação) for the following reasons: 

• It is a legal requirement in Portugal, as it is in the UK, for the address on the licence to reflect the address of its holder. 

• The licence can only be renewed or replaced by the original issuing authority, but the Driver and Vehicle Licensing Agency will not renew or replace a UK-issued licence to an overseas address. 

• When the licence eventually expires, the Portuguese authority will not renew it unless the holder takes (and passes) a new driving test.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Direcção-Geral de Viação is no longer operational and has been replaced by IMTT, the English option has no pertinent information you need Portuguese option for everything 
http://www.imtt.pt/sites/IMTT/Portugues/Paginas/IMTTHome.aspx


Couple of things *you can register *your UK Driving Licence with IMTT* providing it has an expiry date* i.e a EU style licence, once registered you can still drive the categories as listed on your UK D-Licence
*but it must be exchanged* before the expiry date

*If it doesn't have an expiry date it must be exchanged* (Law changed Jan 2013)
*
Providing you exchange whilst the Driving Licence is valid* you are not reguired to take a test but might need further medical, physiological test to drive certain catergories


----------



## Ash Jez (Feb 17, 2013)

For the sake of simplicity. Is it possible to hold (legally) both a valid UK or other licence and also a Portuguese licence at the same time. The reason I ask this question is that if you were to be resident in Portugal, to comply with the 165 days rule a Portuguese licence is required as I understand it.

Here is my thinking at the moment. I intend, or so I think, to purchase property within Portugal. Initially, I shall be renting for between 6 - 18 month. It is also possible that I would be staying in Spain, with relatives within this time for an undetermined period. I have family there. At the same time, I am hoping to develop a buy to let business within the UK. With all these ifs, buts and maybes, I'm at a loss as to the best course of action and in this case, drivers licence wise. If I were to enter Portugal, bed and breakfast for a couple of weeks or so and then sign on the dotted line for a six month rental, I'd have exceeded the period as a visitor.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No you can't, as a resident you should either register your licence or exchange it within 3 months of registering your Residence.

Think your confusing certain things there is no 165 day rule,for anything I'm aware off.
Cars there is a 183 day rule you cannot keep a UK car in Portugal more than 183 days in any 12 month period
Tax you can be considered a Tax Resident if you exceed 183 days in a 12 month period or if you spent less than 183 but you own a property here that is considered your Primary home.

Residency you cannot spend more than 3 months here as a visitor without Registering Residence so if your unsure of your future plans you should limit your stay to 3 months break then another 3 months, that way you and your licence remain legal


----------



## Ash Jez (Feb 17, 2013)

I have little doubt I am confused with dates and days and it should have read 183 days. Now, I don't want to go off subject too much but I think we can find a relationship here. Is it possible to rent for 6 months plus, so you have a place of stay as and when required and not be a resident? Is it possible to stay 3 months, break for 2 weeks and then stay another 3 months in rented accommodation. I'm not thinking car here. Perhaps not as this is manipulating the system. I do read comments about saying under the radar but it would be preferable not to do so. So much to think about.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes perfectly possible, afraid that's not the only issue you also have to consider is do you want to retain your UK Residency which means you must also spend 183 days in UK


----------



## Ash Jez (Feb 17, 2013)

Umm. I could end up a Nomad I think, but to be more sensible whilst here, the answer is probably no, not in the long run. That said, with property in the UK used for business purposes, much greater consideration is necessary in respect of tax and capital gains etc not to mention health care. These are early stages at the moment where I learning a little here and there. I'm very conscious that I'm diverting from the original poster question here and that's not so fair.


----------



## Ash Jez (Feb 17, 2013)

I have given the question about importing RHD cars into Portugal some thought as to what may be the best option. In my view, taking into consideration that you can only import one vehicle and benefit from the little or no import duty as a resident, it may well be beneficial to purchase a LHD car in your own county where the normal is RHD. If you purchase new, or near new, then you will have a vehicle that could last 15-20 years. If you were to sell that LHD vehicle in Portugal at some later date, then it will have a far greater resale value than a RHD vehicle and compensate you to some extent on your next purchase in Portugal. Obviously, you would have to own any vehicle prior to matrification for 365 days or is it before becoming a resident?


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

*UK resident?*

I think for me a UK resident you do not always need 183 days in UK, if you are away after being classed UK resident it may be taken as "temporary absence" if the connection with the UK is still family, business, house. The HMRC6 document explains the conditions from the UK tax department, about pages 7-9


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Certain things also apply to his move so it's all info


----------



## Ash Jez (Feb 17, 2013)

BodgieMcBodge said:


> The HMRC6 document explains the conditions from the UK tax department, about pages 7-9


 Thank you. A must useful document now saved in a special folder.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

HMRC has very different rules about TAX Residency, unfortunately the UK doesn't have a clear statement that defines a Resident but if you search NHS or Benefits you'll find the 183 day does apply


----------



## Ash Jez (Feb 17, 2013)

canoeman said:


> HMRC has very different rules about TAX Residency, unfortunately the UK doesn't have a clear statement that defines a Resident but if you search NHS or Benefits you'll find the 183 day does apply


Thanks for that. The benefits side would not apply but I'll look in the NHS side of things. Ta.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I mentioned the benefit side because it's one of the few places that you can find a definition or the requirements to be a UK Resident whether you receive, claim or not, as I said HMRC has it's own definition of Tax Residency a very different thing.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

I got help (complicated job in Belgium and Turkey and UK tax) from UK HMRC in office by the river in Guildford (Bridge street?) Surrey where you walk in and talk with them. They have contact with office nearby in Woking dealing with UK/foreign tax so can get latest informations. HMRC are starting to close these but are big help if still open.





Ash Jez said:


> Thank you. A must useful document now saved in a special folder.


----------



## Ash Jez (Feb 17, 2013)

BodgieMcBodge. The mention of Guildford is brilliant and especially as if still open, Guildford is just down the A3 from me in Cobham.


----------

